# More Chagrin Action



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Yesterday was another great day on the water. Swinging egg sucking leech was the got to method. Lot of spawned out females. they must get hungry after the drop there egg.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

You bet they get hungry. Good season for dropbacks this year. Swinging shiner patters works in the sun also. I use the darker sculpin patterns on dark days. One thing for sure, when the ladies are done spawning, they eat or leave if they cannot find food.

Rickerd


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

A friend of mine did the Chagrin yesterday and reported a LOT LESS fish,very clear water and empty holes.Saw a few uncooperative trout but it seems the carp were taking over. This was mostly in the upper strechs.


----------



## Gogol (Nov 17, 2020)

I too have noticed that Chagrin has far less fish than it did 3 weeks ago. Caught a small mouth last week and that was it. Despite the recent cold weather I am thinking the earlier warmth and low water levels have them back in the lake already.


----------

